# Sticky  Important!!! Using the critique section! Please read!



## Delregans Way

Great Idea Jazzy


----------



## Solon

More people need to read this!!!

There are hardly any good pictures in these threads to use for critique. :?


----------



## jazzyrider

i agree. when i originally did this i was really hoping it would actually get read


----------



## Solon

Your tips are EXCELLENT!

If people continue to post bad pictures (people on the horses, bad angles etc) you could remove them and tell them to put up better pictures.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Solon said:


> More people need to read this!!!
> 
> There are hardly any good pictures in these threads to use for critique. :?


i agree


----------



## jazzyrider

Solon said:


> Your tips are EXCELLENT!
> 
> If people continue to post bad pictures (people on the horses, bad angles etc) you could remove them and tell them to put up better pictures.


aawww thank you  its good to see some appreciation/acknowledgment of the thread finally lol


----------



## Solon

You should add to your post to add the following information about the horse:

age:
breed:
what the horse is used for:

There's a lot of conformation differences with age and breed throughout all the different horses.


----------



## Solon

Could you add no critiques of an horse under 24 months? There is just no way to critique them. They are going to grow, fill out, see saw, look horrible, look good, back and forth.

There's not much you can adequately say about them and not many look very good at the younger ages because of all the changes!!


----------



## jazzyrider

sorry its been a while since you posted that. i will add those things either now or tonight when i get home from work :wink:


----------



## Kiara

Jazzy, I also wanted to applaud you *APPLAUD* for those tips and also posting the instructional drawings of the horses (what is where, etc). It is really a great source of information! Especially for people (like me ) that don't have too much knowledge about proper conformation and conformation shots yet  Ans yes, people tend to not read instructions, maybe there could be a message popping up before they submit their post asking" Are your pictures critiqueable? If you're not sure please the thread on how to post correct conformation pics. It's really awesome!" :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

thank you 

we are in the process of figuring something out about someway to draw people to read this.


----------



## Solon

I'd say remove pictures that don't work and refer them to the sticky on how to do it. That's how I've seen other forums do it. And it's not meant to be mean, but it keeps the 'pretty horse' comments down since this area is really for critique.

I agree, you've done a great job here!


----------



## fedex

Great thread.

Adding on, when you are squaring your horse, it's nice for us critiquers to see each leg. So spread them out a tiny bit. Jazzyrider's first picture was great.


----------



## Solon

You might consider not allowing horses under two being posted for critiques. It's almost impossible to give anything real positive except for a pretty color since they all look so awkward from birth until they get a little older. 

A person wanting a good critique just isn't going to get a decent one since they are so awkward looking! They are cute, but just not critique material.


----------



## morganshow11

yeah, good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It would be nice if people would READ this sticky!!!  I'm trying to learn to critque better and its hard with the pics that get posted.  Sorry had to let that steam off.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Would anyone be able/interested in making a thread of the different faults? I know, or at least hope, I'm not the only one who get confused at some of the terms. Pictures and explanations of what sickled hocked, and cow kneed or whatever would be really helpful I think.

Great thread, BTW, I tried to use it when I got pictures of my pony


----------



## smrobs

I think it may be time to bump up a couple of these stickies as it seems that many people are not reading them.


----------

